# Cop A Load Of This Bike



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

WORLDS BIGGEST BIKE, COURTESY OF THE SUN NEWSPAPER


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

2


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I bet it`s crap through `S`bends


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Yep, it would likely be crap at ear-holing.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Bet you Cammy could break it....










ps Sorry Cammy


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Robert said:


> Bet you Cammy could break it....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, the clumsy ******* should be in the Rocks instead of breaking little things like civvy yeds and little screws. He needs a bigger challenge, the sooner the better.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

It might keep Mark(F) amused for a couple of weeks


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> It might keep Mark(F) amused for a couple of weeks


And even more vocal than usual.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > It might keep Mark(F) amused for a couple of weeks
> ...


Azif









Mind you he has been a long time on that cycle ride


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Could it be that his arse wears out more quickly than his mouth?

I reckon Mark has even more mouth muscles than he has arse muscles. But lets go down that route, for the time being.


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

Stan said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Stan said:
> ...


I'm rolling, Stan. You're too much!!


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

I really don't know what to say about that bike :*****:

And not going to get into a conversation about Marks arse muscules.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Give it 5 years and they'll be over here


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I thought bikes were supposed to filter between the cars not roll over them??? Wonder what it's 0 - 60 time is









Mark couldn't have chosen a colder time to cycle across the country could he?


----------



## TimD (Feb 7, 2004)

Volvo's be afraid!

Cheers,

Tim.


----------

